# Kbox\Subox mini sleeves in JHB



## Frostbite (1/8/15)

Hey there,

Any of the fellow vendors in JHB have any sleeves available ?


----------



## NnoS (13/8/15)

Also looking for sleeves / skin wraps. Found a few available overseas only. Hopefully we find some over here.


----------



## wazarmoto (13/8/15)

Sirvape and vape cartel have em.

Edit: you'll have to use postage though


----------



## Frostbite (13/8/15)

We do too www.atomixvapes.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NnoS (13/8/15)

Awesome. Thanks guys!


----------



## KieranD (13/8/15)

Stock will be in tomorrow again


----------



## Sir Vape (13/8/15)

Plenty plenty stock in for Subox:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/kangertech-subox-skin

Black, white, grey and red


----------

